# Multifocality, But Not Bilaterality, Is a Predictor of Disease Recurrence/Persistence



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Multifocality, But Not Bilaterality, Is a Predictor of Disease Recurrence/Persistence of Papillary Thyroid Carcinoma.

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...=General-Article&utm_campaign=Article-Section


----------

